# 2011 detroit YIP-IN BE-IN SMOKE-IN. MASSIVE PROTEST AND BE-IN. HANG OUT. Free music festival!!



## Pretzel (May 27, 2011)

2011 SEP 9th YIP-IN!!! 

MASSIVE BE-IN

SMOKE-IN. 

YIPPIE!!!!!!! 
100,000+ PEOPLE!!!!! BE THERE OR BE A FUCK. YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=204189032956788&ref=notif&notif_t=event_wall#wall_posts


----------



## Pretzel (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry about the delay. I used DEMF as a stage to promote revolution and spread the word about this and I gotta get to library's to get online. 

THE YIP-IP BE-IN MASSIVE PROTEST and REvoluTION TowARds A Free socieTY

SEPTEMBER 9TH IN DETROIT MI AT HART PLAZA.

FROM Sun UP TO WHENEVER EvERYONE leaves.

FREE Music, BRING YOUR INSTRUMENTS, BRING YOUR LOUD voices!!!!!! 

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=204189032956788 (HOPE THAT WORKS)


----------



## plagueship (Jun 10, 2011)

lol wut? the drainbows are taking over the board?


----------

